# Nascar series Chase race number #2



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*April 16th 6pm. Qmart in Quakertown, Pa *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is it too soon to ask for results? seems someone was needing to know results updates for the mail in race hourly... or so it seemed. I'll have to re-read those posts and check the posting times of those requests!

_________________________

sometimes you have to slow down .. to slow down


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Chase Race #2*

Chase race #2 went off with out a hitch Saturday night as we had a few drivers absent and one driver who almost needed a barf bag and bucket!!:freak: None the less The green flag dropped and eight drivers hammered down for the prize and victory picture on the first place stand. Our points leader (Bill.T) was a little off the mark as he finished third and his points lead to Bryan.K (who finished second to Jamie.N) has shrunk from 6 points to only *1 POINT!!!!* One point seperates first and second place and ten points back is (Bill.H). Heading into the final chase race of the season on May 21st 6pm will determine the 2010 NASCAR Tjet champion! Narley! Here are the Race result and points standings. More race pictures are to come.........

Thank you and good night.....:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow a total ten lap advantage to the winner above the second place car. THAT is IMPRESSIVE!

_______________________
sometimes you have to stop...............to slow down.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello "Stranger",
Maybe we will be GRACED with your presents next month!?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jack31abc said:


> Hello "Stranger",
> Maybe we will be GRACED with your presents next month!?


sure, like we were "graced" with your presence at the drag race. I'll probably attend your next race, as I have a few in the past, just to cheer you up. see ya there!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Awwwwwwww.......Your A.O.K Mr.Pink.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

updated pictures


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be there to "grace you with my presents"!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope you bring me a present. :tongue::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Chase race #3 Final race of the season!!*

This weekend May 21st 6pm. Will be the final race of the NASCAR tjet series at the Qmart in Quakertown. I will be handing out the Travel trophy, ribbons and *COLD HARD CASH!!! * to the first, second, third and seventh place drivers. Still up for grabs! its anyones race! Come out and see the season come to a close.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I wouldn't miss this for the world. I'll be "gracing you with my PRESENTS"!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

alright Al you made your point......Move on.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

May 21st 6pm Qmart Quakertown Final Race Of The Nascar Series!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Final race for the world.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

May 21 2011, the beginning of the end of the world!


----------

